# Hey Northeast Boys!!!!



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

Send some of that white gold to Chi-town!! I hear your gonna have plenty to go round!!lol Our news stations are saying it's going to get pretty nasty by you guys! Have fun & stay safe!!! payup :salute:


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Im not sending any your way,lol. We have been dry so long that People are posting threads About putting there plows in storage for the summer already.I thoght they were going to put their feet in their mouthes and they did.Bring it on, mother naturepayup payup


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry we are keeping this one:redbounce payup


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*huge storm*



Snow Picasso said:


> Send some of that white gold to Chi-town!! I hear your gonna have plenty to go round!!lol Our news stations are saying it's going to get pretty nasty by you guys! Have fun & stay safe!!! payup :salute:


Hey snow picasso, head on down to michigan ave tonight, take the express elevator to the 96th floor of the hancock, get yourself a cold one at the bar & look east, you will see our storm, it's that big! payup


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

lawn king said:


> Hey snow picasso, head on down to michigan ave tonight, take the express elevator to the 96th floor of the hancock, get yourself a cold one at the bar & look east, you will see our storm, it's that big! payup


*10-4 Good Buddy!! lol Get some rest!! :* :salute:


----------

